# Casino Reef #'s and Status/Report



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casino Reef #'s and Status/Report 27/11 update*

Looking for impressions that folks have after fishing this reef cluster and the patches that makes it up?




*-UPDATE-*

PLEASE PM me - I understand if folks don't want to give pubic reports. This is for comparison to the Navarre Cluster(s) and density of materials. We're hoping to get grant $ from FWC to look at all the reefs that went out with the NRDA $. Your impressions and reports will help fill in the initial Grant requests. 



We have another square mile off Navarre to fill in and looking to get some science or provide some science to get the biomass kicking.


Best Regards,
Stressless


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You mean this?


http://myfwc.maps.arcgis.com/apps/View/index.html?appid=4675e1db32ac43a9a4308e757965d17d


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

BD. Not even close, that appears off East Pass, Okaloosa County reefs, the reef cluster and patches I'm asking about is off Escambia County's Casino Reef area. I've highlighted and circled it on the map you linked to... Approximately 1.4sm SSE of the Pensacola Pier (measured on the attached files in the original post above).


The FWC does some interesting things when posting up "reefs". The FWC site shows 1 center point for the individual reef patches in the Casino Reef Cluster. There are ~149 individual reefs and 36 large tetrahedrons 15'-18' tall (relief) super reefs in the mix. they have been out since June(ish) '17 so I'm trying to get reports of impressions from folks that have hit it. The Casino Cluster is about 1300' x 1500' and has reef balls, small pyramids and large pyramids in the 150 or so reefs. 



Best Regards,
Stressless


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when I find the numbers, I'll go give it a try. I saw them a while back, ment to put them in the machine, but here I am looking for them...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes I posted the FWC link so people could get the numbers for the reefs OFF the Pensacola beach pier that you are referring to. For some reason the link I posted does shoot you down past destin, I don't know why.


I have fished all of this reefs and I like them. I wish there was another site with the numbers for these reefs because some of them do not show up when I go out there and I have double checked the numbers from the FWC site. 



These do not show up at all on my bottom machine but the rest do.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

https://dokumen.tips/documents/state-of-florida-artificial-reef-locations.html

New reef names.

ES0200
ES0201
ES0202
ES0203
ES0204
ES0205
ES0099
ES0051
ES0052
ES0513
ES0514
ES0515
ES0516


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stress I have found most of the casino #s. Lots of small Snapper and small trigger. No flounder. They will need a couple years to aquire some good fish. I recomend not publishing them until they establish themself. 
Put some junk on top of that rubble that was sw of the barges a short distance. Nothing showing but the tops of concrete above the sand. It would be a good base for more rubble. Turpin are you listning. I got some numbers for the few pieces above the sand.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sealark said:


> Stress I have found most of the casino #s. Lots of small Snapper and small trigger. No flounder. They will need a couple years to aquire some good fish. I recomend not publishing them until they establish themself.
> Put some junk on top of that rubble that was sw of the barges a short distance. Nothing showing but the tops of concrete above the sand. It would be a good base for more rubble. Turpin are you listning. I got some numbers for the few pieces above the sand.





I agree these are not the reefs you are looking for, move along.. move along.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of the NEW reef balls deployed on the OLD Casino rubble site are listed in the Florida Artificial Reef list
http://myfwc.com/media/4416912/stateoffloridaartificialreefdeploymentlocations.pdf
Pretty sure they are listed in the Escambia ARL as well


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

...ya... exactly, they put 150 new reefs in the old Casino reef area, that's the picture, and I've asked the admin to post those numbers up, *.gpx and *.Gbd formats. I've asked and Sealark is the only one that has responded, remotely close to the question I asked.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

So as far as a fishing report: I pulled crankbaits across them early summer and hooked two legal/small kings.
https://www.facebook.com/jason.painter.9210/videos/222028201858986/

Is some video of divers shot on some of them on june 26


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Man that site has been around a while!*

When I finally got around to getting SCUBA certification in 1969(at my ex-wife's insistence) our first "open water dive" was the old Casino site. My wife and I left Rusty's and ran up there and were anchored when the rest of the class showed up. I'd already blown a tank when they got there. I used shore line ranges to find it because LORAN A would just get you to the area. I tried several piles and didn't see much of anything.

Back in the day, The Casino site was one of the few sites plotted on the chart in those days. Not very accurately plotted, either.

My favorite flounder spearing spot was the old pilings in about 20 feet a mile or so east of P'cola pass. In late December they were loaded with Sheepshead and Flounder. 

If they'd do away with GPS for about 5 years, we'd have lots of fish again because most folks are too pussified to go out without dead nuts nav equipment.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know if this is a chained FAD or if it's a dive boat submerged anchor buoy? From the Video redlegs pointed to above.


If a Dive Boat Buoy - is there a process to get it permitted? 



Thanks in advance - Stressless


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Is that the boat anchored off?


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Is that the boat anchored off?


That would be my guess; it's a very common practice to do so.

Peronally: I don't like chaining to those types of reef material since the chain rubbing back and forth can damage the life and the reef platter.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess #1 boat got fouled and cut the line and another boats anchor got fouled in the chain of #1s chain. Give me the numbers and I will check.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

It plain a chain to the reef. You can see the rope loop ties to the chain later in the video at 2:43.

Feel free to check if you want. Numbers of the center of the reef I think, not sure where the "Small Casino reef pyramids" are other than this location.

Casino Beach 2017-7
DeployID	ES0206
County	Escambia
Reef Name	Casino Beach 2017-7
Material	Module
Tons	48
Relief (ft)	18
Depth (ft)	58
Jurisdiction	State
Latitude	30° 18.762' N
Longitude	87° 07.333' W
LocationAccuracy	High
Deploy Date	06/27/2017
Description	Reefmaker Super Reef (2)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks but I doubt I will dive that area any time soon. Someone else might take a look and report


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

This may help - download the attachment and remove the [.pdf] file extension - it's a GPX format with the GPS's for the new reef off Pensacola Pier.


----------

